# Setting the Record Straight on Oreo�s Law/ Alley Cat Allies



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Setting the Record Straight on Oreo’s Law/ Alley Cat Allies*

*Alley Cat Allies - Setting the Record Straight on Oreo's Law*

*From Alley Cat Allies.*

*Setting the Record Straight on Oreo’s Law *









Last year, a bill was proposed in the New York State Assembly that is known as “Oreo’s Law.” Bill 4480 would require all municipal animal control pounds and shelters to transfer any animal in their care who is scheduled to be killed to a nonprofit animal protection organization that requests possession of the animal. 
Alley Cat Allies supports shelter reform that includes open shelter access provisions for rescue and Trap-Neuter-Return groups. Killing an animal who can otherwise be saved is the ultimate form of animal cruelty, and Bill 4480 would essentially stop this practice in New York. 
Alley Cat Allies carefully analyzed and thoroughly reviewed the law to ensure it would be in all animals’ best interests in 2010. We worked with the legislative sponsor to strengthen the bill and improve the language. But the bill never left committee, nor was it ever scheduled for a vote. 
This month, the bill was reintroduced in the New York State Legislature, with revisions. Alley Cat Allies supports Bill 4480 and is confident the bill, if passed, will protect New York’s animals. 

The reintroduced bill: 

Correctly defines euthanasia to mean when an animal has “irremediable physical suffering.”
Has a streamlined process to transfer “death row” animals to nonprofit animal organizations, saving lives.
Now allows the animal pound or shelter to inspect a potential rescue group if there is probable cause to suspect cruelty or neglect, prior to relinquishing an animal.
Ensures that shelters are not self-regulating animal care. 
The bill could be further strengthened by clarifying that a feral cat or Trap-Neuter-Return group is included in the definition of any “animal rescue or animal adoption organization,” and we are working with the legislative sponsor. 
Alley Cat Allies believes that when it comes to animals’ lives, it’s important for animal advocates to work together to ensure all animals’ best interests are considered. We will continue to work with New York State and others to ensure all animals receive the protections they truly deserve. More important than any single bill is the guarantee of shelter access, and Bill 4480 is just the beginning of shelter reform. Above and beyond preventing animals from being killed in shelters, we also need to prevent feral cats from entering them at all. 
Bill 4480 is currently in committee. We’ll keep you updated as the legislative process moves forward and continue to rely on your support to protect and improve the lives of cats. You’ll be the first to know when it comes up for a vote.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Good information, especially for TNR groups.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I get the feeling members here don’t understand the importance of humane legislation. I guess the reason I see the need is because Im in TNR and Rescue. Until you encounter a bad shelter, you'll never appreciate how much we need ground rules because Shelter Directors can be elusive about funds and have high kill rates that they wont publish. (Like the Houston HASPCA) And the problem I’m dealing with is a shelter can ignore sick cats and let them die in their care. Even though they have to money for a full time vet and vet techs. It rips your heart out when organizations don’t cooperate.

Our pound here is still allowing people to bring in ferals and they are euthanized. The Humane Society Tucson won’t take ferals anymore. They get grants for TNR groups to spay/neuter. But the HS on the border will not accept pit bull dogs anymore. Its frustrating because each HS is autonomous. We need legal action to protect animals to make this a No Kill nation.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish we could create a national standard. It would be much easier to regulate if all were required to uphold the same standards. I feel there are many things that could benefit from an approach like this.


----------

